# FC Semper Mt Hood Maci



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome! Thank you so much for sharing, I don't always check the groups where you'd normally see this, so love it when people think to post here.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Top Dogs for sure! I would sure love to see some pictures of the Champion...


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Congratulations! Our dog's great grandma was bred by Lee.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Amazing! Huge congratulations to them!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

3goldens2keep said:


> Top Dogs for sure! I would sure love to see some pictures of the Champion...





3goldens2keep said:


> Top Dogs for sure! I would sure love to see some pictures of the Champion...


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

FC Semper Mt Hood Maci with her trophy and ribbon!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! What a beautiful talented girl !


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Deborus12 said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful talented girl !


Thank you! We love her to pieces!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

drdawg said:


> FC Semper Mt Hood Maci with her trophy and ribbon!


Congratulations to you and Maci, beautiful girl!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, she is a fine-looking Champion! I bet she runs like the wind...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations DrDawg!
I would love to see a stacked photo of Maci. I would be very interesting to see her structure. I've had the opportunity to stack and photograph a few FC dogs over the years, and I'd love to see one of Maci. Or take it myself!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty is as pretty does, Maci doesn't need to prove her running gear to anyone


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

K9-Design said:


> Pretty is as pretty does, Maci doesn't need to prove her running gear to anyone


I have never seen a non-conforming retriever with an FC title.


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations DrDawg!
> I would love to see a stacked photo of Maci. I would be very interesting to see her structure. I've had the opportunity to stack and photograph a few FC dogs over the years, and I'd love to see one of Maci. Or take it myself!


Come on down and take one! I'd love to see it too!
Or invite me up for a trial to judge and maybe I can stay around for the next trial with her. Unfortunately a lot of your trials are opposite our home trials where I have to work!


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

3goldens2keep said:


> Top Dogs for sure! I would sure love to see some pictures of the Champion...


Go to the Semperretrievers web site


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

All right, now she is just showing off!

Well done again Maci


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

SRW said:


> I suspect there will be more blue ribbons in the future for Maci and Lee.


Happy to say I told you so


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LOVE seeing this update!! Congratulations Maci


----------



## jkottman (6 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Huge Congratulations to *FC* Maci and Lee Herskowitz.
> Winning the San Jose open.
> For those not familiar with field trials, winning an open is a very difficult task. Attaining an FC title is even harder.
> Doing both with a Golden female is a rare event. I suspect there will be more blue ribbons in the future for Maci and Lee.
> View attachment 889453


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are thrilled and I am honored to be able to stand next to her. I have to give a lot of credit to her breeding and her trainer Jerry Patopea (no, I am not an accomplished amateur trainer). Maci has actually won another open in late May (again at Fallon Nevada) . This was the site of her win that gave her the FC title. I did put an open win on her at the GRCA Specialty on Mo. I am currently struggling to get 5 more Amateur points to give her the AFC.
We also had a thrill to be asked to run the 2022 NARC as the female test dog. We had a blast!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

drdawg said:


> Thanks everyone! We are thrilled and I am honored to be able to stand next to her. I have to give a lot of credit to her breeding and her trainer Jerry Patopea (no, I am not an accomplished amateur trainer). Maci has actually won another open in late May (again at Fallon Nevada) . This was the site of her win that gave her the FC title. I did put an open win on her at the GRCA Specialty on Mo. I am currently struggling to get 5 more Amateur points to give her the AFC.
> We also had a thrill to be asked to run the 2022 NARC as the female test dog. We had a blast!!


Maci has been truly amazing. Thank you for doing so much for our breed. Are you going to the next NRC?


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

probably going to NRC in Kentucky in 
November. I may just send her with Jerry.


----------

